
I’m going to donate 1% of my paycheck to open source projects for the next year - hellossx
https://1percent.dev
======
hellossx
I would truly love more folks to do this too. I’ve seen many people talk of
it, suggest similar ideas and never take action.

Together, we can make a difference.

